# New to type 2



## Reggieperrin (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, got diagnosed a few months ago as having type 2 diabetes was told my hba1c was 94 anyway went through the meetings was told about diet and exercise and the like then was put on 500mg of metformin twice a day. Right so I also suffer from ankylosing spondylitis which has fused my spine completely the only movement I have is in my neck and that is reduced this disease is in addition to the rheumatoid arthritis. I tell you this so you understand why I am limited in the type and ferocity of exercise I can do. 

Right well, I had an operation booked the other day and had the usual (I presume never been I hospital before) pre op tests including a blood test. I get called and the operation is canceled a day later because my hba1c level is 81 and too high for then to operate they say. So I go back to the doctor and he doubles the metformin to 1000mg twice a day. 


Do you think this will take me down to a level of 64 or below as that is the threshold at which they will operate? 

1 more thing I have stopped telling people I have type 2 diabetes because when I do I get comments about not eating cakes all day and to lose weight I only weigh 14 stone and yea I could leave use a bit but jesus there are some right bloaters out there who don't have diabetes so why did I get it although my dad has it too. 

I suppose I am just a bit arsed off with it all at the moment. 

Well that's my story such as it is.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Reggieperrin 

From the NHS's own evidence, Metformin by itself will only drop you a little bit.  It's most efficient in combination with exercise (which you can't easily do) and diet.

I guess they didn't say anything to you about cutting down on carbohydrates?  (not just sugar)


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome to the site, make yourself at home


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Reggie, welcome to the forum  You're not yet on the maximum dose of metformin, but it is nrmally stepped up in dose so that your body can get accustomed to it and hopefully reduce the side-effects. As Mark says, it will help with reducing your blood sugar levels but it doesn't act directly to lower levels, so don't expect too much from the medication alone. As Mark says, the main thing that will help reduce your levels is to take care with the amount and type of carbohydrate you consume, whether as food or in drinks. It's a good idea to start a food diary so that you can discover just how much carbohydrate you are currently consuming - write down the amount in grams in everything you eat and drink, using the details on the packaging or by using a book like the Collins Gem - Carb Counter. When you have done this for a week or two you can look for areas where you might reduce the carb content of your meals, either by reducing portions or replacing items for more diabetes-friendly ones (e.g. more green veg, fewer spuds). 

Ideally, you should you a home blood glucose meter so that you can monitor the effect of different food on your levels - this is the quickest and easiest way to determine what you should leave out of your diet and what you can keep in. People have different tolerances for some things, so you need to find out how you personally are affected. Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  as a guide to efficient testing. If your GP won't prescribe test strips for a meter (they are often reluctant due to cost) then it is worth getting your own and buying the strips yourself. I wouldn't recommend going to a high street shop for the meter and strips as, although the meters are quite cheap the strips can cost as much as £30 for 50. The cheapest option we have come across here is the SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around £7 for 50.

Try and ignore the comments. Type 2 diabetes has a strong genetic element, which is clearly the case where you are concerned, having family history, and a large number of Type 2s are not overweight at diagnosis. Unfortunately, the media presents a very simplistic message about the causes of diabetes, that it is entirely due to weight and lifestyle - this is simply not true, as you have observed, there are many people carrying excessive weight who will never get diabetes, and similarly there are a large numb er of people who are not overweight who will.

Please let us know if you have any questions and we will do our best to help!


----------



## gail1 (Jul 31, 2014)

1 more thing I have stopped telling people I have type 2 diabetes because when I do I get comments about not eating cakes all day and to lose weight I only weigh 14 stone and yea I could leave use a bit but jesus there are some right bloaters out there who don't have diabetes so why did I get it although my dad has it too. 

I suppose I am just a bit arsed off with it all at the moment. 

Well that's my story such as it is.[/QUOTE]

just because someone is overweight does not mean they are going to develop diabeties. it can run in familys. Please next time if you want to describle someone as overweight use that term not the term right bloaters as i find this rather  rude and nasty. good luck and welcome to the forum. feel free to ask any questions however silly they may seem to you, there will always be someone along with an answer


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Gail, you were a little tactless there. There are a few horizontally challenged but lovely people here, and by using the phrase you did you are tapping into the "obesity causes type 2" rubbish which the tabloid press keeps pushing. As you yourself said, most obese people don't develop type 2; and that, plus the fact that 1 in 5 type 2s aren't obese at diagnosis, shows that the tabloid scaremongering is an example of the _cum hoc_ fallacy. There is at least as much evidence to suggest that type 2 causes obesity.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Reggie, welcome 

I read your post and laughed at "right bloaters" because I imagined you-know-who saying it on telly and in context it did sound funny, or so I thought.   I was a BMI 30 at dx so I can't argue! 

Important thing is to crack on and start learning what you can do about your disease.  The Guvnor usually recommends  a link to Jenny Ruhl's website so here it is:-

http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/

I urge you to study all Jenny's info and especially the info about carbohydrates and self-testing.  Just because you're on 'metfartin' doesn't mean there's nothing more you can do. Exercise in my experience isn't as important as tackling them carbs. Not to say it isn't important, just saying...

Great luck... Miss those adverts with Joan!


----------



## Reggieperrin (Jul 31, 2014)

gail1 said:


> just because someone is overweight does not mean they are going to develop diabeties. it can run in familys. Please next time if you want to describle someone as overweight use that term not the term right bloaters as i find this rather  rude and nasty. good luck and welcome to the forum. feel free to ask any questions however silly they may seem to you, there will always be someone along with an answer





robert@fm said:


> I'm afraid I have to agree with Gail, you were a little tactless there. There are a few horizontally challenged but lovely people here, and by using the phrase you did you are tapping into the "obesity causes type 2" rubbish which the tabloid press keeps pushing. As you yourself said, most obese people don't develop type 2; and that, plus the fact that 1 in 5 type 2s aren't obese at diagnosis, shows that the tabloid scaremongering is an example of the _cum hoc_ fallacy. There is at least as much evidence to suggest that type 2 causes obesity.




Thanks for the help or lack thereof if all you are worried about is being politically correct rather than helping someone in genuine distress then this is perhaps not the place for me nice welcome thanks.

see you around I am sure there are more places to go to for advice.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome Mr Perrin to forum. Good name & was brill to watch  Good luck getting sorted with the big "D"


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2014)

Reggieperrin said:


> Thanks for the help or lack thereof if all you are worried about is being politically correct rather than helping someone in genuine distress then this is perhaps not the place for me nice welcome thanks.
> 
> see you around I am sure there are more places to go to for advice.



I'm sorry you feel that way Reggie. It can be a sensitive subject, especially in view of the media attitude to weight in general, and I would have thought you could appreciate that given that you have been the subject of speculation about how you arrived at your diagnosis, without foundation.


----------



## Bessiemay (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I guess many of us get a bit sensitive to all the media stuff but you will find the people on this forum very sympathetic and helpful so I hope you stick around to find out.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 1, 2014)

Reggieperrin said:


> Thanks for the help or lack thereof if all you are worried about is being politically correct rather than helping someone in genuine distress then this is perhaps not the place for me nice welcome thanks.
> 
> see you around I am sure there are more places to go to for advice.



Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear of your diagnosis.  I second the advice from others to try a low carb diet and test your blood glucose levels regularly - hope your op can go ahead soon. 

The point about your "right bloaters" comment is that there are likely to be people of all shapes and sizes (including very overweight people) who come to this forum in genuine distress (to use your example) and looking for help - and we want ALL people to feel welcome and not alienated.  So it's not a question of political correctness, just of being thoughtful of other people's feelings and trying to avoid using words which could offend


----------



## Bloden (Aug 1, 2014)

Nicely put Redkite. 

Stick around, Reggie...there's lots of advice and support here.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 1, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> As you yourself said, most obese people don't develop type 2; and that, plus the fact that 1 in 5 type 2s aren't obese at diagnosis, shows that the tabloid scaremongering is an example of the _cum hoc_ fallacy. There is at least as much evidence to suggest that type 2 causes obesity.



You say 1 in 5 people are not obese at diagnosis. That means 4 in 5 are. The 1 in 5 can also be partially (or mostly, I don't know) explained by the fact that there is also evidence that type 2 symptoms can be brought on through fat being laid down around and within the internal organs (heart, liver etc). So a person could look normal, but still be carrying quite a bit of excess fat.

I can understand the logic that insulin resistance may contribute to obesity. However, I would argue that a person would have to already be exhibiting type 2 symptoms before this effect kicks in.

I would argue from personal experience that anyone with type 2 diabetes, who is overweight, should as far as possible look to lose that excess weight. It is possible to do, not just because I have done it, but because I have seen  evidence that others on this forum have done so too. If they can achieve that, then there is a good chance that the type 2 symptoms will abate. I don't believe that I am a lone example of this!

I saw my new GP recently and he looked at my blood test results and basically said that they were indistinguishable from a 'normal' person (I am five years into my journey post diagnosis). I'd like nothing more than to see many other people achieve that too.

So my message to everyone is. If you are diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, then actively do something about it (if you are able). If you are overweight, lose it! If you are not, look at increasing your exercise levels anyway. In all cases, review your diet.

But, if you are already a beast of an exerciser and are not overweight ..... ok, I don't know!! 

By the way, welcome to the forum Reggie. Sorry that you got a slightly mixed welcome.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Reggie, hope you like it and we can help you in anyway....Tintin


----------



## will2016 (Aug 2, 2014)

welcome and ignore the comments, I am 13..5 stone and 6 foot, so far from obese, cannot comment on genetics as my mum was adopted so whole side of the family there with no medical history, but whatever, you are not to blame, it happens, I LOVE sweet thing, my very wise doctor told me that didn't cause it, he said it was age related and can strike anyone, and I don't care what anyone says I am type 2 and they can lump it! chin up


----------

